# Amsterdam - Biggest historical centre from Europe



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

It has the charming of a village, the energy and vibe from a metropole, and it has 
the most grande rich buildings from a royal city.
Its the city of tolerance, the most international mixed city on the world.
Its called Amsterdam. 

These are all photo’s from the worldcity Amsterdam. 
In the Golden Age Amsterdam was the richest city in the world.
It was the centre of the world.
Amsterdam has more then 7500 protected monuments. 
Streetnames, streets, buildings etc etc. are still used/in the same shape as they where made.
Amsterdam has the largest historical "citycentre" from Europe.
More then 5 million tourists from all over the world visit the energetic city of Amsterdam each year.
For the best musea (with the worldfamous Dutch painters), the canals and the buildings, Anne Frank House, the Red Light District and Coffeeshops etc. etc.


1








2









3 Expensive shoppingpalace Magna Plaza








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12









13 Theatre Tuschinski








14 One of the many big old Villa's in Amsterdam









15 Famous department store "De Bijenkorf" (the Beehive) at the Dam Square









16 Royal Palace at the Dam Square









17 Magna Plaza








18









Photos from Effes
19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44








45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63








64









Photos from DvW
65








66








67








68








69








70








71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80









81 The worldfamous Rijksmuseum at the MuseumSquare. With the most paintings off the Dutch painters Rembrandt, Vermeer, Van Gogh etc. 









82 Vondelparc the populairest biggest parc in Amsterdam 
























































83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90








91








92









93 Coffeeshop









94 Coffeeshop(where you can buy and smoke legal marihuana and hasj)








95








96








97








98








99








100








101








101








102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109








110








111


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice pics!! Amsterdam looks really nice, i wanna go there someday.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing !


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures. Amsterdam is just a lovely place.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

where is this in Amsterdam?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I've to visit Amsterdam!!! For me, one of the most fantastic cities in the earth...


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

MILIUX said:


> where is this in Amsterdam?



Thats the MuseumSquare with a lot worldfamous big musea like the Van Goghmuseum and Rijksmuseum(photo) with the famous paintings from Rembrandt and Vermeer and etc etc


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Seville has a bigger historical centre to be honest.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

no Amsterdam has, the streets, the names etc. are just the same as hundred of years ago. Check wikipedia and other sites on the internet they will tell you the same. And Amsterdam Centre is very widespread.. with thousands off historical buildings.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Paris and Rome's historical centres must surely be bigger?

Amsterdam looks amazing btw


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Nathanaelll said:


> no Amsterdam has, the streets, the names etc. are just the same as hundred of years ago. Check wikipedia and other sites on the internet they will tell you the same. And Amsterdam Centre is very widespread.. with thousands off historical buildings.


Wikipedia will also tell you that Seville has the biggest historical center of Europe. Seville's size is measured in square kilometres, Amsterdam however uses the number of monuments which is unfair. Not every historical building is necessarily a monument or vice versa.


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Lovely city. So charming!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know how they measure it... but the city centre is also widespread and low build... 
I dont care but its one of the most unique citycentres in the world and the first systematic build city on the world.


----------



## --Dev-- (Jan 31, 2007)

amazing!! now i'm even happier of going erasmus to the netherlands!! thanks 4 the pictures, they're great!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> Paris and Rome's historical centres must surely be bigger?
> 
> Amsterdam looks amazing btw



Wrong the historical centre of Paris is a lot smaller, even this historical centre has many 80's housing buildings.
Don't forget that tourist visit less than 20% of inner Paris.
The rest of Paris was build between the 19th and the 21th century.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

What is historical?


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

wc eend said:


> What is historical?


Between 12th and 17th/18th century


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

didnt know that.
but its true the buildings in Paris centre are not that old.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

heel leuk


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing! What a beatiful city!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for these great pics of Amsterdam! I can't wait to visit soon for the first time! It certainly is a unique city.

As for the biggest historical center, I understand that Amsterdam has it since a lot of its streets and buildings remain largely the same since they were built (façades and external shape, of course). 

I've been to Seville but I'm not sure how it compares. I'm looking at Seville's casco viejo right now on Google Earth and it does look very big and intact, too. I'm a cartographer and I have access to aerial data that I can use to calculate area and finish this dispute right now HEHE...actually, I think you can get the perimeter with Google Earth--one just has to agree on the boundaries HEHE.

As for Paris, even if Paris is older than Amsterdam, it was largely modified in the mid- and late-1800s with the Haussmann-like boulevards and avenues, all of which didn't exist before. As such, it would put Paris behind Amsterdam in that SPECIFIC category. Le Marais in Paris is very old and still has streets and buildings/houses that are pre-Haussmann, as well as other centric neighborhoods, both in the Right Bank and Left Bank, but apparently it falls behind Amsterdam. Perhaps combined, Paris' historic center would be bigger, but even then, even Le Marais has had modifications to its façades along some streets that clearly have buildings from the 19th c. and even 20th c. As for Rome, I'm not sure.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes but Amsterdam has more buildings and different styles.
So there are more houses and other buildings, and the streets and squares are not that big as in Paris our maybe Sevilla.
But its definetly very old.
I dont think you can compare the city, they have all there unique things.

But I love the many many different cultures, the relaxed vibe and the tolerance the city of Amsterdam has.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

and I read on an other site that Geneve and Venetia has the biggest historical centres....

I think that each country claims the title....


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Amsterdam is a great lovely city and I am going there next month. But I just prefer Rotterdam.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

Amsterdam and Rotterdam are sooooooooooooo different.
Amsterdam is historical, and Rotterdam hyper modern with some historical buildings.
But I like both.

And dont forget Royal The Hague a perfect mix of old royal buildings with allure and modern architecture.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

Nathanaelll said:


> and I read on an other site that Geneve and Venetia has the biggest historical centres....
> 
> I think that each country claims the title....


No we dont. :lol: 
Geneve hasnt a big historical centre. And there are a lot of modern buildings. Venetia has only a historical centre and no surrounding areas. The city itself isnt big, Amsterdams centre is definetly bigger. But i dont know about Seville.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Nathanaelll said:


> and I read on an other site that Geneve and Venetia has the biggest historical centres....
> 
> I think that each country claims the title....


Now that I think of Venice, I image one of the biggest contiguous historical areas of Europe. That is one of the oldest cities in Wester Europe. However, I would argue all of Venice is largely historically intact so it doesn't fall into the "historical center" category as it is surrounded by water and isn't really the center to other neighborhoods or districts.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

i think so


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

everybody loves Amsterdam check these reply's...

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=134231


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> Between 12th and 17th/18th century


19th and early 20th, until WW2???


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

I put this one at the list too


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Marcus87 said:


> 19th and early 20th, until WW2???


I don't understand :nuts: 
You think Amsterdam is build between 19th and early 20th?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh Amsterdam :drool: Beautiful, beautiful, one of my favorites citys in Europe i hope to go some day to this beatiful city and country.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

youre welcome


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Amsterdam is fantastic!! 

One of my fav cities in the world.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Amsterdam: small enough to roam leisurely, big enough to have plenty of things to see and enjoy.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

exactly the city is never boring!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

I'll be arriving in Amsterdam on Wednesday.

I'm convinced!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Quintana said:


> Wikipedia will also tell you that Seville has the biggest historical center of Europe. Seville's size is measured in square kilometres, Amsterdam however uses the number of monuments which is unfair. Not every historical building is necessarily a monument or vice versa.


In Rome a lot of quarters built in 1800 (such as "Prati" or "Testaccio") are not considered in the _historical center_ because they are outside the roman wall. Amsterdam is surely the biggest historical center of Europa, Seville is smaller.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

hm I hope so.

but how do you know that so sure?


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

This are very good picture's of Amsterdam, but many picture's don't work.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ I saw that 2. I really love this pictures. Luckily I live only about 20 minutes from Amsterdam! I've been there many times, love it!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

every pic is working, but because there are so much youre pc cannot handle it.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I am getting the distinct impression that there may be more bicycles in Amsterdam than there are people.


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Nathanaelll said:


> every pic is working, but because there are so much youre pc cannot handle it.


I don't believe that, on other forums, when guys post 100 picture's in 1 topic, everything is working, and I have waited 5 minutes.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

then check this one

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=134231


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ It's working, I have a fast computer but in this thread I can't see them all. But i've seen these pics on a Dutch forum 2 I think. They where great!


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

I said so..


----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Amsterdam is a must see if you go to europe. The place is packed with attractions, if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

No, tell me


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ ehehehe :nocrook:


----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you psychedelic 

Btw, do you like psychedelic trance?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Yep, do you like too?


----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Like? I love it, although I'm more into techno


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the last one! its great!


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Nathanaelll said:


> I like the last one! its great!


I agree with you.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

more pictures of this amaizing city please


----------



## the runner (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

wow fantastic pics! It looks like Venecia


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Nathanaelll said:


> wow fantastic pics! It looks like Venecia


Exectly, All the water and the ships


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautifull city, the only thing that is not true is that it is the bigest istorical centre because Madrid has that record. Madrid has the biggest Historical centre in the whole Europe and it is older that Amsterdam´s. By the other hand I have been living in Amsterdam and it is quite nice city.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*Amsterdam is so european, very nice pics!! Thanx*


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

CORLEONE said:


> Beautifull city, the only thing that is not true is that it is the bigest istorical centre because Madrid has that record. Madrid has the biggest Historical centre in the whole Europe and it is older that Amsterdam´s. By the other hand I have been living in Amsterdam and it is quite nice city.


thats not true


----------



## Max Power (Nov 3, 2006)

Fabulous Amsterdam. A 5 star tour through a terrific city. You showed everything! Although I must say, Den Haag all the way!! 

Love it! Keep it up, bro.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

The Hague? whats with that?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

CORLEONE said:


> Beautifull city, the only thing that is not true is that it is the bigest istorical centre because Madrid has that record. Madrid has the biggest Historical centre in the whole Europe and it is older that Amsterdam´s.


This is the most stupid thing I have read in my life.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

CORLEONE said:


> Beautifull city, the only thing that is not true is that it is the bigest istorical centre because Madrid has that record. Madrid has the biggest Historical centre in the whole Europe and it is older that Amsterdam´s. By the other hand I have been living in Amsterdam and it is quite nice city.


From what period do most of the buildings in Madrid's historical center date? What are the oldest stock and what are the most recent? If I'm not mistaken, the Gran Vía and the Calle de Alcalá were widen (and possibly carved out new in some segments) in the late 1800s, and its façades remade with the neo-classic style that was popular at that later period. I believe that Amsterdam's historical center buildings and layout are largely older.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

yes I think tahst true... not the oldest city, but the most oldest protected biggest citycentre


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Everyone here thinks that his own city has the biggest historic center. You miss the fact that the municipality of Paris has an area of 87 km2, all of which is covered with historic buildings. They may not be as old as the buildings in Amsterdam, but they are interesting enough to keep 25 million tourists per year busy.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

yes but the question was wich city has the oldest biggest and not who has the many tourists...
and Paris is a big commercial hype...


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

love these new ones from a English forummer!


101








101








102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Glad you liked my pics  - more here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500522

(and lots more to come from my recent trip around europe)


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Although Amsterdam is indeed very attractive to look at, it really is quite a bit worse once you get to know it:

- the weather is really terrible 10 months of the year
- the service culture is non-existent
- the place has negative energy based on omnipresent prostitution and drugs
- people might seem tolerant, but believe me, they just simply don't give a flying f... about you
- newer districts outside of the centre are rather ugly.

I know all that, because for better or worse I live in Amsterdam. In true honesty, I have decided to move and next year will do so.

Still, having said all the above, I do admit that tourists will most likely just concentrate on nice buildings and free atmosphere. My advice: don't stay too long as you will see the place is actually quite dark and unfriendly. Don't get fooled by the first impression.


----------



## bontecore (Jan 21, 2007)

*machtig mokum*

Amsterdam,the place where the underground and elite meet.
I live here and i love it! :cheers2:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Marco Polo said:


> Although Amsterdam is indeed very attractive to look at, it really is quite a bit worse once you get to know it:
> 
> - the weather is really terrible 10 months of the year
> - the service culture is non-existent
> ...


While visiting Berlin I met a German with whom I was talking a bit about cities. Amsterdam came up and this Berliner, who seemed very laid-back, nocturnal and into the Berlin alternative, bohemian scene himself, mentioned he had not liked Amsterdam or rather the people from Amsterdam. Without getting nasty about it all, he said pretty much what you said...that the Amsterdam-inhabitant (in general, I suppose) is so caught up in the Amsterdam tolerance that he is painfully self-absorbed and living for himself and his pleasures constantly, as if to never stop a moment to worry about the other's needs, feelings, troubles, problems, etc.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree, although I can't speak from first-hand experience as I've only been to Amsterdam five or six times in my life. On the one hand the city is absolutely beautiful and very lively with a rich history, but on the other hand, Amsterdam has a dark side filled with crime caused by an (in my opinion) overly tolerant city government. Great city to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

yes maybe but only the citizens notice it, tourists dont reognize it, its still more tolerated then other worldcity's.


----------



## Nathanaelll (Feb 11, 2006)

okay!


----------

